# What is the current value of 1935 Elgin Falcon?



## bhando (Nov 25, 2011)

I am trying to find the current value of an original paint Elgin Falcon. The bike in question is missing tube and tires, what is the cost on replacements?
Also wondering what the value of the bike is completely restored?

I have seen them for sale for as much as $3600, and also one on eBay with a buy it know price of $1600 with no action.

Thanks, any info would be great.

Brandon


----------



## dave the wave (Nov 25, 2011)

*you mean this one?*

http://sd.craigslist.org/bik/2698984685.html  he will drop the price even more.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 26, 2011)

That seems like a good price to me, I would grab it except it would cause my wife to have a meltdown.


----------



## kstarkusa (Nov 28, 2011)

does anyone have the number of the guywho owns that falcon on craiglist. Iam very intrested in buying it, but I still havent recieved any messages back from him. Is is sold ?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 28, 2011)

Yes it's sold, and not to me 
He had asked if I wanted additional pictures, which I did, and in waiting for them over 24 hours, it went to someone else that bumped up the asking.
Chris


----------



## kstarkusa (Nov 28, 2011)

darn that sucks so much uhhh i guess we have to keep trying


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 28, 2011)

It does suck.
Mostly because I was following the seller's lead, even called the local bike shop.
I don't know if I would have done things differently as I wasn't prepared to throw more money at a single 2 x 2 CL picture.
Chris


----------



## kstarkusa (Nov 28, 2011)

well from the picture the bike looked pretty darn good, even though the tires are virtually imposible to find. the price was good for its condition, but we all know how pictures can change things lol


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 28, 2011)

Every bicycle looks great in small CL picture format, although I agree that this falcon appeared promising.

I would have just pulled the trigger had he not asked me if I wanted additional photos...what was I supposed to say..no, and let me pay you even more money?
The tires and the EA pancake horn are already here.

Chris


----------



## kstarkusa (Nov 28, 2011)

sometimes if the bike is just that good with a good price its just best to take the chance. for example if an autocycle pop up for $1000, your not gona ask for more pictures your gona try to get that bike before someone else gets it know matter what condition it is as long as you get it. I know there is a big price difference between the two bike but the point is to just take the chance. Along time ago I found a  a twin 60 on craiglist for only $400 it was all original and complete the color was green, it had the speedo, weird funky bottom tank, but i wanted to make sure if the seller was real or not so i emailed im and i back off from the bike. Then later I went back to check on the bike and guess what  he sold it for $400. That made me so mad but it was my fault. That bike is just as rare as the bluebird and the price is almost the same lol


----------



## dave the wave (Nov 28, 2011)

that bike was on craigslist 6 months ago but he was looking for offers.then he put it on ebay for $5000.then he started to lower his price until it hit bottom.that bike was floating around for about half a year.whoever got it prob.kept in touch with him.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 28, 2011)

You were wise to pass, Cl is so full of scams I would NEVER send that much money to a stranger assuming you were going to have to have it shipped, especially when it seems a little too good to be true.  If it had been within 5 hours driving time I'd have hit the road immediately.  Plus the road trip would give me time to figure out how to explain it to my wife.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 28, 2011)

I hear what you are saying, but there are CL scams out there, especially in listing desireables like this bicycle without a phone number.
If a seller cannot supply a specific photo requested, that could indicate the bicycle actually is not in possession.
Good deal or not, spending a 1000.00 across the country without further verification is risky business.

Again, the seller asked me if I wanted more photos and our conversations led me to believe we were moving toward a deal in good faith...until it wasn't.

Ob-la-di, Ob-la-da, life goes on.

Chris


----------



## kstarkusa (Nov 28, 2011)

That is true, no number sometimes mean scam, but I did come across some of the rare cases were the seller had no number and I emailed the guy with my number and they actually called me. So not all of them are scam but if it is to good to be true than more than likely it is, but you just never know. always email them know matter what.


----------



## 55tbird (Nov 28, 2011)

*Scam??*

I also responded to this ad  and said I would take it and just needed shipping costs.I gave him my number and asked him to give me a call to answer a few questions. He sent me the same picture that was in the ad and never called or left me a phone number, which leaves me leary about this deal??   Mike


----------



## vincev (Nov 28, 2011)

If you cant go pick the bike up on C.L. PASS!


----------



## kstarkusa (Nov 28, 2011)

hey your lucky, you got a email, i didnt recieve anything from that guy lol


----------



## marshalmike (Dec 23, 2011)

*The Falcon is Here!*

I bought the Falcon off of CL that was discussed here.  I emailed and the guy called me that morning.  He was reluctant to ship the bike, but I was lucky enough to have someone passing through his area so I bought it.  It is cleaning up nicely.  What tires are correct for this bike, and does a headlight go on the front fender?  There is a hole there.  Here are early shots, I'll post when I get it dialed in.  Happy New year!


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 25, 2011)

Wow that is a really nice bike, you seem to have been on a real winning streak lately.  I don't know about the tires, are those rims designed for single tube tires? Whats wrong with the ones that are on there?


----------



## catfish (Dec 25, 2011)

vincev said:


> If you cant go pick the bike up on C.L. PASS!




Good advie.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 4, 2012)

What did you pay for the bike?


----------

